# Stuttgart, Germany



## thedmstrikes (Jun 24, 2009)

I am looking for players in the greater Stuttgart area. I run a Forgotten Realms 3.5 campaign in english. I can provide more details if you are interested. My email is thedmstrikes@yahoo.com.

I have tried recruiting in this area before and it appears there are few to no gamers to be found, so if you have a stable group of folks in the Mannheim area, I may be willing to commute to that area once a week.


----------



## koranith (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm here now!  My wife, who games, will be joining me here within the next month or so too.  If anyone knows of other places to find gamers in Germany please put up a post to let us know.  Thanks!


----------



## Olli (Jul 13, 2009)

hey, I´m from germany and I want in!!!!

Olli


----------



## thedmstrikes (Jul 18, 2009)

Great, send me an email and we can start exchanging info about the group and where to play.  We will have a small delay before beginning as one of the players is house hunting at the moment and that understandably trumps everything else.  We might just have us a good game here soon...


----------

